# Grinding and stuffing in one step



## buffalosmoke (Feb 22, 2010)

In the book "Charcuterie", they tell you *not* to grind and stuff in the same step. They tell you to grind the meat, and then mix it to incorporate the liquid and create a "primary bind". They say this will help the sausage stick together instead of crumbling apart. I believe most of the recipes in Ryteks book have you do the same thing. I'll look to see if he mentions this primary bind. 

I have made three batches of sausage where I have ground and stuffed in the same step. I guess I didn't really dissect the sausage when I was eating it to see if it was crumbly or not....but they sure were good. 

Any thoughts from the experienced sausage makers on this? 

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## alblancher (Feb 22, 2010)

I grind, mix, taste, adjust seasoning and then stuff.

I'm sure there are good reasons for doing it both ways but this is how I found I prefer to do it.  Do you have a separate sausage stuffer or will you have to feed the ground sausage back into your grinder to stuff?  

Al


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a stuffer, but it's one the cast iron "horn" type stuffer. Similar to this one:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...049758_1049758

I haven't used since I got my new grinder, but I may pull it out for the next batch. I know the vertical stuffers are better, and I may end up getting one at a later date.


----------



## bassman (Feb 22, 2010)

Even though I use my grinder as a stuffer (for now), I grind once them use the meat mixer to blend in herbs and spices.  Then without a disk, run back through the grinder to stuff.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you guys find any difference in the consistency of the meat? 

I guess it's something I'll just have to try and see if there's any difference.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 23, 2010)

It's primarily for texture and dispersion of the spices.  There are also a few recipes that call for the ground meat and spices to cure in the fridge overnight before you stuff.

If you are getting the results you want, then go with it.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 23, 2010)

I stuffed with my grinder for some time before getting a vertical stuffer.
I would grind , mix, and stuff.  I found even without a grinding plate and just using a stuffing plate that only certain textures could be achieved.  With a stuffer I can controll the texture to what is traditional for each type of sausage. An example would be andouille which traditionally is very course.  

Certainly, if you are getting the results YOU want by all means do it your way.  Nothing is etched in stone.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

We started with one of those cast iron stuffing pistons and that only lasted one year. When you are trying to stuff 300lbs+ of meat they are just a pain in the butt. We upgraded to a vertical stuffer the next year and never looked back. We grind ours once then mix and do a fry test then stuff them the next morning and smoke them. I know most people say to stuff them and let them sit over night be we never have and had great success.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't even imagine trying to stuff 300 lbs with one of those. The most I have ever done with it was about ten pounds. It wasn't a horrible experience.... I think I'll break it out for the next batch. I'll see how the consistency compares between the two methods.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 23, 2010)

I do small batches, 15 lbs or so and grind with a kitchen aid.  It is impossible to feed ground meat back into the kitchen aid for stuffing.  The small 5lb stuffer from Northern Tool works fine for what I need.  I think it's under 100 bucks and once you clamp it down to the counter top you can crank with the right hand and feed casing with the left.  Made making sausage so easy I no longer buy store bought.  Next step will be a decent grinder but since I only do small batches this is working fine for now.  I think it takes longer to cube the meat then it takes to grind and stuff.

Al


----------



## john3198 (Feb 23, 2010)

I always grind then test (fry test) then stuff. How else would you know you got it right? (unless of course you have done this many times - I haven't that experience level yet).


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 23, 2010)

Before I start stuffing the casings, I grind a small amount and test fry a patty. 

But grinding and stuffing in one operation is so quick and easy. Cutting up the meat is the most time consuming task.


----------



## c crane (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been grinding & stuffing at the same time for several years--an old butcher taught me that trick.  it sure takes alot of work out of it and it works just fine.  I do let my bologna cure overnight in the casings before i cook them.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 23, 2010)

I grind and stuff at the same time also. It is more a limitation of my equipment or lack there of for me to do it that way. Someday I will get a good stuffer and change my ways.


----------



## blue (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks what I do as well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 23, 2010)

Now I'm really a newbie to the game of sausage and I have always grind-mix-then stuff leaving the meat in the refrig to mix nad the spices to mingle over night and then stuff.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for everybody's input. I did some more reading on the subject, found that mixing the meat after grinding is the way to go. The primary bind ensures the meat will stick to itself and be nice and juicy without crumbling apart. 

I took two different kinds of my sausage out of the freezer tonight and cooked them up. They were indeed crumbly. They were darn good....but had no snap, and the meat was falling apart.

Going to make sausage next week by grinding, then mixing, and then stuffing. I'll give the old stuffer a try...maybe it'll be ok. If not, guess I get to visit Grizzly tools online :)


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 23, 2010)

Cubing does take some effort.  I have started cutting mine in strips that will feed into grinder.  It is a bit quicker and easier for me.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 24, 2010)

I too cut mine in strips.


----------



## ddave (Feb 24, 2010)

I've only made sausage twice - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but strips seem to be a lot easier on my grinder.  I've got my Dad's old electric grinder that's probably older than half the members here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## alblancher (Feb 24, 2010)

The main reason I cube the meat is that I add Cure #1, some of my seasonings and then allow to rest for three days in the fridge.  Cubing provides more surface area for absorption of the cure and spice.  I then grind, finish seasoning, add water, mix real well (till sticky), taste, adjust and stuff.  The stuffed sausage spends another day or so in the fridge then goes onto the smoker.  If it's cool outside I then like to give it a day or two in my curing closet in the garage if not it goes back into the fridge or freezer.

Al


----------



## buffalosmoke (Mar 11, 2010)

Just thought I'd post an update to this. 

I recently made some Italian sausage(the recipe from Charcuterie) and I followed their method as well. 

I cut up my pork butt, added the seasonings and let it rest overnight in the fridge. Next day I put the meat in the freezer for about an hour. I also put the bowl and paddle from my Kitchen Aid mixer in the freezer too. I then ground the pork into the bowl and added the water that the recipe calls for, and set the mixer on med for about 1 minute. The meat just started to get a bit sticky...this is the primary bind that the book talks about. 

Anyhow, this sausage turned out much better than the sausage I made when grinding and stuffing in the same step. It's not crumbly at all. Going to try some frozen ones for dinner tonight. 

I used that crappy old stuffer I had too.....that thing sucks! I may just have to get a new 5lb vertical stuffer now.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Mar 12, 2010)

If you do, you love it!


----------



## rodinbangkok (Mar 12, 2010)

Many reasons not to ever do this, first is the development of texture, kneading, or mixing helps this, google myobloben development.  Secondly you want a very homogenous blend, mixing does this also, in the case of formulas where liquids are added we insure we have a well mixed slurry of spices and liquids, then mixed well till the myobloben forms a very sticky batch.  Grinding and stuffing is just wrong, basic sausage making 101, as far as the book that has been mentioned, well not one I'd use as a guide, too commercial and full of formula errors with regards to cure percentages.


----------

